# This Cop will be in high demand for all police ceremonies..



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

http://www.break.com/index/copanthem30.html

A sawbuck to the first guy who can watch this without laughing their ass off. :jestera:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That is just simply pathetic!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Looked like some of the guys there were ready to pound him.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

And i thought i couldnt sing lol


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I think it should be required that you know the Star Spangled Banner By Heart before you graduate Middle School. Yes I said Middle school cuz half of these teenagers drop out of high school. 
So lets get them to memorize it by Middle School.
And I wannna know who the asshat was who allowed this guy to sing this without him knowing the words.
Pathetic is right Gil ! !


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I couldn't watch the whole video...just awful.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

So there is a LE ceremony of some kind. Maybe commemorating fallen officers, or a Memorial Day event. They need a singer to open the ceremony with the Star Spangled Banner.
And this is who they picked for just such a distinction. Heaven help us.


----------



## JenL82 (Jun 2, 2006)

You would think someone would of made sure he knew it before he was asked to do it. Disgusting.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

What a F*cking disgrace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LMAO the other officers expressions were priceless.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Was he hammered or what?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, you know...it is one of the most difficult songs to sing well. That was a tool of torture, never the less.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Does anyone remember the name of the MA State Trooper that sang the SSB right after the attacks on 9/11. he was on all the local news channels and was pretty good too.


----------



## digdeeper (Jun 3, 2006)

*It is time for this guy to resign!!*

http://www.wimp.com/forgetting/


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: It is time for this guy to resign!!*

That is the sorriest excuse for the National Anthem i have ever heard. He should be ashamed to wear an american flag on his shirt!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Another qualified candidate that got on the police force


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

OMG. I just peed.



npd_323 said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the MA State Trooper that sang the SSB right after the attacks on 9/11. he was on all the local news channels and was pretty good too.


Daniel Clark. He's retired now.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> OMG. I just peed.
> 
> Daniel Clark. He's retired now.


I've seen Trooper Clark sing many times. His renditions are amazing. As mentioned, he is retired now.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

What a disgrace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

He's worse than when Frank Drebbin sang it in place of Enrico Pallazzo.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mr.anttrax said:


> I've seen Trooper Clark sing many times. His renditions are amazing. As mentioned, he is retired now.


I believe he was a sergeant. He retired to devote more time to his singing career. He's actually married to an opera singer!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing can be any worse than Roseann


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I believe he was a sergeant. He retired to devote more time to his singing career. He's actually married to an opera singer!


Yea, I just read an article about him being married to an opera singer. I did not know that. If you ever get a chance to hear him, it's worth it!!


----------

